

Ask HN: Would you like to come and work for us? - davidcollantes

The College of Business at the University of Central Florida (State University) is looking for a programmer and web developer. They are not two positions, no. Just need someone who knows the two.<p>Interested? Apply at:<p>http://www.jobswithucf.com/postings/33235<p>You will be working in Orlando, FL, for a State University (paid vacation, sick time, holidays, pension plan, very secured job, etc), and with a boss that let you do whatever you want, as long as you get the job done.
======
thiagodotfm
If you guys helped me with the h1b, I would surely over-deliver what you want.

:(

~~~
davidcollantes
And I wish I could offer you one. UCF will hire -- and help on getting further
- any "current" H1B holder, but nothing else.

